# Mini review RE AUDIO SRX 12'S



## partsman (Nov 19, 2008)

Who said CHINA can't make good subs. I had built a 3.3 cu. ft.(gross) sealed box for my Lincoln that houses 3 RE SRX 12's. The plan was to put 3 elemental ov series 12's. That was scrapped since the low bass was just not there.Also tried polk EX,Diamond TDX,And Earthquake DBXR's Pioneer Premieres,and Mtx Black Gold's.None of these performed like the SRX's Low ,deep ,distortion free bass is what I was after. Since I listen to a lot of different types of music my sub has to roll with it. No one note wonders needed. I have an old school Hifonics boltar SER.VII seeing a 3 ohm load fro the srx's. When the epicenter is kicked in,it's almost an emotional moment. Loud low and clean,I could not be happier.And for 300.00 shipped,this is also a must buy on the cheap.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Thanks for posting the review, but the Epicenter adds distortion so I am not sure about the clean part. But good to see you are happy with your buy.*


----------



## richardovalle (Dec 7, 2009)

hi, thanks for the notes, tough getting feedback on them. I'm leaning towards the SRX's as well, A single 10 due to all my outdoor gear I have to schlep around on weekends. How has the sealed enclosure worked for you on say ACDC- classic rock drum rolls, alternative- bass lines, Latin- percussion, hip hop- bass extension. U think a ported should be considered given the Qts values. From what u tell me you're totally an sq guy and I see them sealed many times and sound great, I mean supoib, great lows like u said. After watching hundreds of youtube vids and traveling many miles to different stores I'm leaning toward these. any feedback is much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## partsman (Nov 19, 2008)

Really happy with it sealed.Have not tried my sex,or srx in anything but sealed.Your right,specs. do support a ported box for this.For me personally,I would not do a ported,since I constantly run an epicenter.ReaLLLLLy easy to kill a sub in ported with such.Also would be loosing some of the extreme low FR. that I was after.God luck with your purchase.


----------

